# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Concours Anno 1404, une cargaison de lots à gagner !

## Emile Zoulou

Vous hésitez à acheter Anno 1404 ? Et bien, suivez mon conseil et gardez plutôt vos deniers au chaud pour payer un cadeau à votre petit(e) ami(e). Il/elle sera alors dans la condition idéale pour vous pardonner de passer vos nuits sur ce jeu chronophage lorsque vous l'aurez remporté. Car oui, Canard PC vous propose de gagner pleins de goodies et de jeux Anno 1404.
 Si vous voulez tenter votre chance, rendez-vous sur cette page, pour connaitre toutes les modalités de participation. Les gagnants seront tirés au sort parmi les bonnes réponses à la fin des deux semaines de participation.
 Bonne chance!

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Herrmann Goulag

Merci Mr CanardPC.
Louable!

----------


## znokiss

Si j'ai ma chance de cocu habituelle (j'ai déjà gagné le DVD du concours de Bebealien, heureusement que je suis célibataire), la boite est normalement bientôt à moi.

----------


## M0zArT

Merci !
Tiens et au fait, il en est ou le sondage de CPC sur nos habitudes de jeu lancé il y a 1 ou 2 mois et ou on pouvait aussi gagner des cadeaux par milliers ?  ::):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Cool, enfin un concours ou le talent n'est pas mis en avant et ou donc je peux gagner.  ::P: h34r:

----------


## LeToz

Un tapis de souris en cuir ! Sublime.

----------


## Wazatiste

It's MINE 8)

----------


## zabuza

Bâaaaaaah l'envoi par email, faut faire trop de clics !

----------


## Zouuu

Moi une fois, j'ai gagné un disque dur externe packard bell de 160 Go tout fin tout petit en répondant à un questionnaire. Je pensais que ca n'arrivait qu'aux autres  :Emo: 

Maintenant jgagne tout le temps  :B):

----------


## theo_le_zombie

MMMMMh , bananes et crème de spéculoos !
 :Bave:

----------


## alx

Du cuir et des décapsuleurs !
 :Bave:

----------


## Guitou

C'est bon j'ai participé on peut virer la news.

----------


## Eradan

> It's MINE 8)


Tiens, j'ai cru voir un mort sortir de sa tombe  ::siffle::

----------


## bibouse

C'te concours ... ::wub:: 
Une version collecteur irait bien sur mon bureau ... ::P: 
De bien beaux lots dit donc.

----------


## sissi

C'est Casque qui va encore gagner ?

----------


## Dark Adrien

Moi j'aurais préféré gagner un tee-shirt en lin 100 % pur chanvre  ::o:

----------


## keicain

Euh... Faire un concours pour gagner un jeu que l'on a surement pas en ne posant que des questions qui concerne ce jeux, ce n'est pas un peu  ::|:  ::wacko::

----------


## sissi

> Euh... Faire un concours pour gagner un jeu que l'on a surement pas en ne posant que des questions qui concerne ce jeux, ce n'est pas un peu


Heu attends, les réponses sont hachement facile. Et j'ai pas le jeu.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Euh... Faire un concours pour gagner un jeu que l'on a surement pas en ne posant que des questions qui concerne ce jeux, ce n'est pas un peu


En même temps, il suffit de réfléchir un peu pour répondre aux questions, pas besoin d'avoir joué au jeu...

----------


## ThorThur

Wouhou !!  ::wub:: 
Quelle classe CPC, merci bien.  ::P: 

:Homer:

----------


## olivarius

Il y a un piège à la question 2 non ? Moi je vois deux bonnes réponses. Il faut choisir la plus marrante ?

----------


## Mark Havel

Si t'as lu le test et que tu as un minimum de jugeote, tu devrais pouvoir répondre aux questions en peut-être 47 secondes au pire.

----------


## Pix

> Il y a un piège à la question 2 non ? Moi je vois deux bonnes réponses. Il faut choisir la plus marrante ?


 :tired: 


(Texte pour pas avoir de problème)

----------


## XWolverine

Tout ça ne vaut pas Anno 1702, supra collector  ::siffle::

----------


## olivarius

> (Texte pour pas avoir de problème)


Bah en fait c'est juste que je trouvais le jeu de mot marrant alors ça pouvait être une bonne réponse  ::P:

----------


## Neo_13

Voilà, j'ai jouay... Mais vu que je suis stupide et illettré, ben j'ai pas mis mon adresse...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Oula, c'est l'avalanche sur la boite mail... Par contre certains ont pas pris la peine de lire les modalités. Dommage.

----------


## Keyang

J'adore les propositions de la question 3 ! Y en a qui ont lu Twilight  :Emo:

----------


## Falafel

Dips sur le décapsuleur, j'arrêterai de niquer mes briquets.

----------


## flochy

Alors en fait, j'ai bien relu les modalités de participation et je n'ai pas vu ni le nom de l'huissier qui surveillera le tirage au sort, ni le jour du tirage au sort. J'aimerais aussi qu'on me rembourse le timbre que j'ai utilisé pour participer. Ah non en fait.

----------


## skyblazer

Jamais rien gagné à un concours, donc niveau probabilité c'est pour moi  :B): 

Ou pas.

----------


## Aosia

Pluzun avec le flochy, sinon les réponses sont : 7-8-5. 

Quoi ? Bha ouais j'ai envie d'avoir le décapsuleur et le tapis en cuir aussi.

----------


## chenoir

> Jamais rien gagné à un concours, donc niveau probabilité c'est pour moi 
> 
> Ou pas.


On est deux, statistiquement tes chances devraient baisser. Mais avec moi pour attirer la lose, pour vous c'est combo bonus x20-Triple scoring-hyper winning. 

Remerciez moi.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Par contre, les petits malins qui spamment la boite sont pas si malins, parce que moi ça m'énerve tout rouge. Bouh.
_"Participation limitée à un envoi par email."_

----------


## ThorThur

Je demande un ban direct !  ::(: 

Et ainsi augmenter nos chances...

----------


## chenoir

D'ailleurs je propose que tous ceux qui n'ont pas posté au moins un message sur ce topic soient éliminés d'office du concours.

En fait, il vaudrait mieux que vous soyez tous éliminés et que je reste seul en lice. Ca serait plus logique  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Dark Fread

Je participe  :B):

----------


## bisc0tte

> D'ailleurs je propose que tous ceux qui n'ont pas posté au moins un message sur ce topic soient éliminés d'office du concours.


Je suis tout à fait d'accord. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Maintenant que j'ai posté.

----------


## petipatapon

La page du concours ne fonctionne pas sous IE6, c'est un SCANDALE !!! :tired:

----------


## olih

> Je suis tout à fait d'accord. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Maintenant que j'ai posté.


C'est l'évidence même ! 

Spoiler Alert! 


Oh le beau post !

----------


## Guest14712

> En fait, il vaudrait mieux que vous soyez tous éliminés et que je reste seul en lice. Ca serait plus logique .


Toi tu serais capable de ne pas être tiré au sort même en étant le seul en lice.  :tired: 

Sinon j'aimerais vraiment bien gagner un truc. Même un décapsuleur, ce serait terrible.  ::P:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Jme demande si c'est cette fois ci que je ganerai à un jeu concours  :Emo:

----------


## Tildidoum

Je vais recevoir la boîte quand à peu près ?

Non parce que ça fait un moment que j'attend devant la boîte aux lettre, ça commence à faire long.

----------


## alx

N'empêche, un concours Anno 1405 ça aurait plus sympa, plutôt que de refiler de vieux goodies Anno 1404.

----------


## Vevster

Il n'y a pas de limitation autre que le nombre (personnel CPC / Ubisoft /Bluebyte)?

----------


## Juniadkhan

Jamais rien gagné non plus, mais sans participer c'était pas dur. Je veux un cahier de voyage, le reste je m'en cogne! (j'échange même volontiers  ::P: )

----------


## Vader_666

> Par contre, les petits malins qui spamment la boite sont pas si malins, parce que moi ça m'énerve tout rouge. Bouh.
> _"Participation limitée à un envoi par email."_


Mais si on a plusieurs e-mail, on peut faire plusieurs participations ?  ::P:

----------


## Juniadkhan

Moi, j'ai compris ça comme ça. Par contre je les ai pas créés exprès (chuis con peut-être?)

----------


## redsensei

C'est une sandale  ::P: 

C'est trop facile avec des indices comme " La somme des chiffres de l'année est toujours égale à 9 "

Les bonnes réponses sont donc 3 - 3 - 3 CQFD


Spoiler Alert! 



:mecquiveutgagnerpartoutlesmoyens:

----------


## gnouman

J'gagne jamais rien mais je participe quand même.  ::sad::

----------


## Silver

Des décapsuleurs dans un concours de jeux vidéos !  :Bave: 

Bon ben je viens de jouer, en espérant tomber sur le décapsuleur... 
C'est bien ce concours en fait, ça fait aussi loterie.

----------


## Zepolak

> Mais si on a plusieurs e-mail, on peut faire plusieurs participations ?


J'y avais pas pensé, mais effectivement, qu'est ce qui peut retenir les gens de faire jouer leur parents, soeurs, chats...?

Je me dis que tout le monde n'aura certainement pas mes scrupules à la con.

Bon, l'important c'est de participer qu'y disent manière  :B): 

Question : est-ce que je peux faire participer Anonymous pour moi ?

----------


## albany

De toute façon, ça ne peut pas être un breton ni un corse qui gagne, c'est un scandale !

----------


## Jeckhyl

L'adresse pour envoyer vos réponses a changé. Il s'agit maintenant de dgse@gouv.fr

Voilà, et bonne chance à tous.

----------


## kilfou

Répondu hier ! 

Maintenant j'attends.  :tired:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Répondu, mais sans grande conviction, parce que je suis jamais tiré au sort. :Emo:

----------


## EvilGuinness

Tapis de souris en cuir, ça donnera un cachet particulier à ma souris SM qui aime le latex.

----------


## Wobak

> La page du concours ne fonctionne pas sous IE6, c'est un SCANDALE !!!


Ça s'appelle la sélection naturelle. Les plus faibles (ou moins adaptatifs) sont éliminés. Au revoir.  ::lol::

----------


## fenrhir

> Participation limitée à un envoi par email


Hahahaha. J'ai 4 adresses mails, j'ai le droit de participer 4 fois ? Par personne, ça sonnerait mieux (sinon, tu vas en avoir du spam envoyé par mailbot, je te le dis).

----------


## Ploovo

> La page du concours ne fonctionne pas sous IE6, c'est un SCANDALE !!!


Ben si...

----------


## Loddfafnir

Je vais peut être gagner quelquechose pour la première fois depuis toujours qui sait XD

----------


## domertow

Moi je suis persuadé de ne rien gagner ! 

(on peut gagner les trois: un décapsuleur, un jeu et un tapis de souris? )

----------


## Say hello

Les participations s'arrête quand?

----------


## Charlot

> Les participations s'arrêtent quand?


Dans 30 mn, en général.

----------


## Say hello

> Dans 30 mn, en général.


 :tired: 

This is a serious question.  :tired:

----------


## EvilGuinness

> This is a serious question.





> Hier, 14h02 			 			
> Les gagnants seront tirés au sort parmi les bonnes réponses à la fin des deux semaines de participation.


 :;):  +  :tired:  effectivement

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Trop long, passera pas.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Oh putain, je m'en foutais du concours, jusqu'à ce que je vois qu'il y a des *décapsuleurs* à gagner...

----------


## Say hello

En effet, j'ai pourtant lu la news, mais je me suis plus attardé sur la page même du concours et là j'ai pas vu d'indications en cherchant un truc genre "réglement/conditions/limites du concours" en bas ou dans un coin.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

"Participation limitée à un envoi par email."

Hmm... Vous voulez dire, on peut utiliser plusieurs e-mails différents ? Parce que, décapsuleur, quoi...





...



Décapsuleur!

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ouais, on a pas fait les méchants sur les conditions. Mais effectivement si je capte du spam de comptes mails louches, je les dégagerai le base des réponses.

En tout cas, gros gros succès ce concours.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Voilà, j'ai jouay... Mais vu que je suis stupide et illettré, ben j'ai pas mis mon adresse...


Putain mais je suis con a bouffer du foin j'ai fait pareil juste envoyé l'email avec les réponses et j'ai oublié de mettre nom et adresse. ::|:

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Putain mais je suis con a bouffer du foin j'ai fait pareil juste envoyé l'email avec les réponses et j'ai oublié de mettre nom et adresse.


... Oups....  ::|:  Z'ont mon nom ceci dit, ils peuvent tracer ça à l'abo du coup, mais bon...

----------


## Kamasa

Ha bah voilà, c'est comme ceux qui ne lisent pas l'énnoncé au bac  ::o: 
Bien fait, comme ca on vous met hors du coup d'emblée et on a plus de chance de gagner. Niark !

----------


## Trebad

> Ouais, on a pas fait les méchants sur les conditions. Mais effectivement si je capte du spam de comptes mails louches, je les dégagerai le base des réponses.
> 
> En tout cas, gros gros succès ce concours.


Cool.
Pas vu de règlement ni d'opt-in ou autre blague. Vous nous garantissez qu'on ne se fera pas spammer comme des chacals par les partenaires de CPC?

----------


## Loddfafnir

> "Plus de crise, plus de chomage, plus de guerres, plus de famines... Plus rien!
> Cthulhu for President! "


Kopain <3


Sinon par curiosité, gros succès c'est combien de participants ? 1000 ? 2000 ?

----------


## essaion

1.000.000 ?

Bonne chance, les gars...  :;):

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Sinon par curiosité, gros succès c'est combien de participants ? 1000 ? 2000 ?


Vu qu'il y a 35000 visiteurs chaque jour, ben...

C'est pas ce coup-ci que je vais gagner non plus.  ::cry::

----------


## poifpoif

C'est réservé à la France Métropolitaine ou le département de la Belgique  ::O:  est inclus ?

----------


## Tildidoum

Tente, avec un peu de chance d'ici le tirage au sort la Belgique se sera divisée et on sera devenu un petit moignon honteux de la France.

----------


## poifpoif

> Tente, avec un peu de chance d'ici le tirage au sort la Belgique se sera divisée et on sera devenu un petit moignon honteux de la France.


C'est ce que j'espérais aussi. Surtout s'il y a des décapsuleurs. Pour nous, les hommes.

----------


## titi3

> C'est réservé à la France Métropolitaine ou le département de la Belgique  est inclus ?


Pluzun  :Emo:

----------


## Athelas

Aucune chance les mecs, j'ai mis le Tshirt gagnant pour répondre au concours !
 :B):

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Aucune chance les mecs, j'ai mis le Tshirt gagnant pour répondre au concours !
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/e2ee...00b7681ab9.jpg


Three Wolf Moon!
On ne peut rien face à ça  ::sad::

----------


## Chan

Fait. 
Si vous pouviez dorénavant arrêter de participer ça m'arrangerait, merci.

----------


## gefcookie

ça me ferait un chouette cadeau de mariage  ::siffle:: 
(bien que ça puisse être une cause de divorce aussi d'après ce que j'ai compris du jeu)

----------


## Trebad

> Kopain <3


Ben oui, pourquoi choisir un moindre mal?

----------


## Fracanus

Bonjour, je souhaiterai gagner le premier lot. Vous avez mon adresse.

Edit: Putain je viens de voir qu'il y avait des décapsuleurs à gagner et ÇA c'est la méga classe. Trop envie de dire que j'ai managé le décapsuleur anno 1404 sur mon skyblog.

----------


## Kurtis Sykes

Destroyed reviens sur L4D bordel!

Au fait on dirait que les smileys s'affichent pas correctement ds les commentaires. Ou alors j'ai encore passé une nuit blanche.

Ou les deux...

----------


## Orphyss

Euuh .. C'est quand les résultats ?  ::huh::

----------


## Marty

> Euuh .. C'est quand les résultats ?


Surement au retour des vacances...ou dans 30 min.

----------


## Hyrius

Participé y'a quelques jours ( le type qui s'y prend toujours au dernier moment quoi ).  ::): 

La collector est vraiment sympa mais je ne me fait pas d'illusions héhé. Bonne chance aux autres !  :;):

----------


## chenoir

Les résultats sont déja sensés avoir été donnés?

----------


## ZiT

Normalement deux semaines, ça fait aujourd'hui à 15:56 !!!

Remboursés !!

----------


## alx

Plus que 30 minutes !

----------


## Mug Bubule

En faite c'était un FAKE §§

----------


## alx

Tu as posté 29 minutes après moi, on recommence tout de zéro.

----------


## moimadmax

à quand le résultat ? Je suis impatient  ::):

----------


## b0b0

J'ai gagné  ::o:

----------


## Hirilorn

> j'ai gagné


fake §§§

----------


## b0b0

:Cigare:

----------


## Zilguebur

Bon, on me l'envoie ce coffret ?

----------


## poifpoif

Alors ?

----------


## EvilGuinness

Visiblement, ils sont en train de faire un stress test des décapsuleurs. _Quelle abnégation..._

----------


## ThorThur

C'est les vacances, détendez-vous les gens. Et ceux qui réclament n'auront rien !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## EvilGuinness

Fallait pas promettre des décapsuleurs. Qu'ils assument et craignent la colère du forum.

----------


## Pelomar

Yes, j'ai gagné.

----------


## Voodoonice

J'avais zappé, c'est quand alors les résultats ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Eradan

Samedi dernier je crois  ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

::o:  J'ai encore gagné !

----------


## Silver

> J'ai encore gagné !


J'ai encore perdu ?  :Emo:

----------


## chenoir

Faudrait interdire les concours à ceux qui ont déjà gagné une fois. J'ai l'impression qu'il y a des coculs bordés de nouilles ici, contre qui moi, en tant que roi absolu de la lose, n'ai aucune chance de gagner une seule fois.

----------


## Aosia

J'échange 50 tonnes de bois contre un décapsuleur 1404 et le disque de dorothée.

----------


## Zarek

Où peut on consulter les résultats  ?

----------


## ThorThur

Quand ils seront donnés.

----------


## b0b0

:Cigare:  Là c'est pas moi qui gère. Sinon y'a t'il un huissier de justice lors des tirages au sort ?  :tired:

----------


## Zouuu

Jpréfère quand c'est b0b0 qui gère les concours, là où l'anarchie tutoie l'organisation (et les dessous de table  ::ninja::  ). 

Plus que 30 minutes

----------


## b0b0

> Jpréfère quand c'est b0b0 qui gère les concours, là où l'anarchie tutoie l'organisation (et les dessous de table  ). 
> 
> Plus que 30 minutes


 :Cigare:

----------


## Erkin_

Il n'y a toujours pas eu de résultats ou je peux arrêter d'attendre mon collector ?

----------


## tenshu

Zoulou crapahute en Grèce laissez le en profiter bordel!

----------


## Aosia

Sur l'île de Mikonos surement.

----------


## Erkin_

> Zoulou crapahute en Grèce laissez le en profiter bordel!


La Grèce !? Mais il doit me livrer une collector !
Comment ça "Malaka" ?

----------


## Anonyme32145

Ce concours est un scandale !

----------


## le caca de l'espace

Vite les résultats ! Vite, vite !

----------


## Aosia

: prendlecacadel'espaceenotage:  Si vous n'affichez pas les résultats, j'abats ce concurrent.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Hey, je suis rentré de mon périple, alors je vais pouvoir me pencher sur le concours !

----------


## b0b0

> Hey, je suis rentré de mon périple, alors je vais pouvoir me pencher sur le concours !


 :B): Tu peux le dire que j'ai gagné.

----------


## Silver

> Hey, je suis rentré de mon périple, alors je vais pouvoir me pencher sur le concours !


J'espère qu'il y aura des décapsuleurs en rab' pour récompenser nos efforts intellectuels.  :Bave: 

Au passage, je pense que ce serait plus pratique si les concours étaient mis en sticky, parce que c'est dur de le retrouver parmi toutes ces news.

----------


## Pomme

> Hey, je suis rentré de mon périple, alors je vais pouvoir me pencher sur le concours !


Yes, j'espère que ça va tomber avant le début des vacances (samedi matin ::P: ) !

----------


## Zouuu

Bonjour,

J'ai vu dans les ptites annonces que vous offriez des tapis de souris. Mon lapin ayant mangé le mien, il me serait .... MAGNE TOI ZOULOU !  :Bave:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Dépouillement fini. Demain je m'occupe de balancer la batterie de mails pour annoncer les gagnants.

----------


## Alab

> Dépouillement fini. Demain je m'occupe de balancer la batterie de mails pour annoncer les gagnants.


Fait gaffe à ta peau yaura des mecs en bas de chez toi à minuit et une minute avec leur iphone pour voir si t'as posté les résultats et si c'est pas le cas ils monteront te péter la goule §§

----------


## Guest14712

> Dépouillement fini. Demain je m'occupe de balancer la batterie de mails pour annoncer les gagnants.


J'ai gagné un décapsuleur !  ::o: 

Ah non merde, ça marche pas, on est pas encore demain.  :tired:

----------


## alx

Bon et pour ceux qui ne veulent pas attendre l'e-mail, voici en exclusivité pour le forum la liste des gagnants :

*2 anno 1404 Collector*


Spoiler Alert! 


Casque Noir
Casque Noir



*20 jeux Anno 1404*


Spoiler Alert! 


Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir



*30 tapis de souris en cuir*


Spoiler Alert! 


Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir



*4 cahiers de voyage en cuir*


Spoiler Alert! 


Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir




*40 décapsuleurs Anno*


Spoiler Alert! 


Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Alx
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir




*50 posters*


Spoiler Alert! 


Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir



*40 preorderpack avec (Contenu ingame : Bateau exclusif et un emblème unique)*


Spoiler Alert! 


Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir
Casque Noir



Bravo aux gagnants !

----------


## Alab

> Bon et pour ceux qui ne veulent pas attendre l'e-mail, voici en exclusivité pour le forum la liste des gagnants :
> 
> *2 anno 1404 Collector*
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Casque Noir
> ...


L'autre soiffard comment il s'est offert un décapsuleur §§

----------


## Guest14712

Ha ha, excellent ! Et le Alx dans la catégorie des décapsuleurs, pas mal.  :^_^: 

Si je gagne un décapsuleur je vous jure je fais une méga-fête.  :tired:

----------


## Alab

Bon c'est bon on est le lendemain là... Clair c'est la classe un decapsuleur anno quoi !  ::o:

----------


## Guest14712

En fait je crois que personne ne veut du coffret collector ni du jeu. Ce qu'on veut tous c'est un décapsuleur.  :^_^:

----------


## b0b0

J'ai gagné un string anno  :Cigare: 

---------- Post ajouté à 01h47 ----------

J'ai gagné de la cire anno  ::o:

----------


## Alab

On va tous devenir par-anno si quelqu'un gagne celui ci :

----------


## Guest14712

J'ai gagné un anneau Anno.  ::o: 

Un anneauo².  :tired: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## VosT

C'est vrai qu'on est le jour des résultats, j'ai failli attendre !

----------


## Guest14712

Oui mais pour un décapsuleur !  :Bave:

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est trop injuste, je gagne jamais rien

----------


## Emile Zoulou

J'ai rien envoyé arrêtez votre cinoche.

----------


## Pelomar

Yes, merci Zoulou pour le décapsuleur  :B):

----------


## Guest14712

> Yes, merci Zoulou pour le décapsuleur


Toi aussi t'en as gagné un ?  ::o: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Sonny Jim

Je vous prie de laisser mr Zoulou travailler sereinement. Il a maintes fois prouvé qu'il était un individu de qualité, fiable et sympathique, autant dire un modèle pour les jeunes adultes qui peuplent ce forum et qui pourraient facilement être tentés par les vices modernes tels que l'oisiveté ou l'absinthe.

Mr Zoulou (ainsi que ses formidables collègues) mérite tout notre respect, pour ne pas dire notre admiration, et je pense que ce conteneur de bières et de bonbons Ha**bo que je vais envoyer incessamment à la rédaction exprimera correctement l'estime que je porte à votre sympathique publication.

Je vous prie de recevoir mes salutations les plus intéressées.

Sonny Jim.

----------


## Guest14712

> Je vous prie de laisser mr Zoulou travailler sereinement. Il a maintes fois prouvé qu'il était un individu de qualité, fiable et sympathique, autant dire un modèle pour les jeunes adultes qui peuplent ce forum et qui pourraient facilement être tentés par les vices modernes tels que l'oisiveté ou l'absinthe.
> 
> Mr Zoulou (ainsi que ses formidables collègues) mérite tout notre respect, pour ne pas dire notre admiration, et je pense que ce conteneur de bières et de bonbons Ha**bo que je vais envoyer incessamment à la rédaction exprimera correctement l'estime que je porte à votre sympathique publication.
> 
> Je vous prie de recevoir mes salutations les plus intéressées.
> 
> Sonny Jim.


 ::O: 

N'importe quoi.  ::XD::

----------


## b0b0

Merci zoulou pour les loukoums.

----------


## Zouuu

B0b0, on échange (enfin si on a le droit) ?

J'ai gagné un *cigare anno 1404*  :Cigare:  qu'est ce t'en dis ?

EDIT : plus que 30 minutes

----------


## b0b0

Loukoum > cigare

----------


## znokiss

J'ai gagné une capote en anno pour mon 1404.

D'ailleurs, erreur anno 1404 not foud.

----------


## Silver

Vu le temps, si je pouvais gagner un Annorak ça m'arrangerait.  ::ninja::

----------


## Alab

Euh yaura une liste de gagnants sur le site (ou le forum), ou juste par mail ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Han putain, y'a toujours pas les résultats ?  ::o: 

Je suis déconnecté du monde de l'Internet depuis tant de temps que je pensais juste n'avoir rien gagné comme d'hab'. Du coup, je me mets tristement à espérer, alors que tout le monde sait que...  ::unsure::

----------


## b0b0

::o:  C'est bon j'ai gagné  ::o:

----------


## Guest14712

> Euh yaura u=aucune liste de gagnants sur le site (ou le forum), juste par mail ?


T'as rien reçu ? Moi j'ai reçu le mail. J'ai gagné un décapsuleur.

 ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

Moi j'ai gagné un tapis de souris en cuir.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Et moi un décapsuleur en cuir en forme de tapis de souris.

----------


## b0b0

> Et moi un décapsuleur en cuir en forme de tapis de souris.


 :tired: 


:jaloux:

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

J'ai gagné b0b0  ::(:  J'suis pas sur que le terme gagné soit juste la ?

----------


## b0b0

:Cigare:  Si.

----------


## Pelomar

Je veux ma tenue SM latex en forme de tapis de souris avec un décapsuleur.

----------


## Zilguebur

Bon, ben j'imagine que si y'a pas eu de mail c'est loupé... Beuuh

----------


## Guest14712

> Bon, ben j'imagine que si y'a pas eu de mail c'est loupé... Beuuh


En fait les résultats n'ont pas été donnés, on raconte juste n'importe quoi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Alab

> Bon, ben j'imagine que si y'a pas eu de mail c'est loupé... Beuuh


Même si les résultats n'avaient été envoyé que par mail je pense qu'il y aurait eu une petite annonce comme quoi ces résultats auraient été envoyés...

----------


## Zilguebur

Ah, je me disais bien que le concours ne mentionnait pas de tenue SM anno 1404...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Jeckhyl

'sont trop occupés à bosser sur le numéro de la rentrée c'est pour ça. La vie est une question de priorités.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Dépouillement fini. Demain je m'occupe de balancer la batterie de mails pour annoncer les gagnants.


Plus que 30 minutes  :Bave:

----------


## Alab

> Emile Zoulou Emile Zoulou est connecté maintenant
> Zombie of the de(e)p
> 
>     * Envoyer un message
>     * Listes de l'utilisateur
> 
> Dernière activité: Aujourd'hui *22h50*
> Activité actuelle: Regarde un forum Tout ou rien


 :Emo:

----------


## Guest14712

Toi tu rêves je pense. Pour maintenant c'est pas aujourd'hui qu'on les aura.  ::P: 

Décapsuleur...  :Bave:

----------


## Aosia

Youhou !  Et un collector pour bibi.

----------


## Guest14712

> Youhou !  Et un collector pour bibi.


Mens pas, on sait très bien que rien n'a été envoyé.  :tired: 

Hum.

*va regarder ses mails*

----------


## Dark Fread

J'ai gagnay une compilation de soluces pour toute la série, intitulée "Comment devenir le seigneur des Anno".  ::o:

----------


## Alab

> Youhou !  Et un collector pour bibi.


Sérieusement ?  :tired:

----------


## Guest14712

> Sérieusement ?


Je pense que non vu qu'il n'y a pas de message posté ici.  :;):

----------


## Alab

Pfff et dire que je vais pas être là de la journée parce qu'un pote veut qu'on fasse une randonnée à vélo...  ::|:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ça va ici ?

----------


## Pelomar

Oui  :Bave: 

Edit : c'était un reproche ou tu demandais si ca allait si tu postait les résultats ici ?  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ça va ici ?


On est un peu perdu, comme qui dirait dans une sorte de flood artistique.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

J'envoie les mails aux gagnants sur le champ, j'attendais une réponse d'Ubisoft avant. Pour être certains que ce n'est pas moi qui devrait envoyer un à un les lots.

----------


## Pelomar

J'ai gagné  ::lol::

----------


## Hirilorn

Plus que 30 minutes ?

----------


## Grouiiik

> Félicitations!
> 
>   Vous aviez correctement répondu aux questions du concours Anno 1404 organisé par Canard PC. C'est bien. Mais vous avez en plus été tiré au sort parmi la pléthores de bonnes réponses. Et ça, c'est mieux. Vous remportez donc :
> 
>   Un exemplaire du jeu Anno 1404
> 
> Votre lot vous sera envoyé dans les plus brefs délais. En attendant de les recevoir, n'hésitez pas à narguer vos petits camarades sur le topic dédié:
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=37931
> 
> ...


 :B):

----------


## Hirilorn

Je proteste §§§§.

Ah non, on me fait signe que le jeu de la ville, c'est pas ici.

----------


## b0b0

J'ai gagné  ::o:

----------


## zizoudane

Un poster  :haha:

----------


## Deloras

Mais vous avez en plus été tiré au sort parmi la pléthores de bonnes réponses. Et ça, c'est mieux. Vous remportez donc :

Un décapsuleur Anno 1404

Yaha! ça s'arrose!  :;):

----------


## Nawak

> Félicitations!
> 
> 
> 
> Vous aviez correctement répondu aux questions du concours Anno 1404 organisé par Canard PC. C'est bien. Mais vous avez en plus été tiré au sort parmi la pléthores de bonnes réponses. Et ça, c'est mieux. Vous remportez donc :
> 
> 
> 
> Un tapis de souris Anno 1404
> ...


J'en rêvais, Canard PC l'a fait !  :B): 

Autrement, je suis plus du tout sûr de ce que j'ai mis comme coordonnées, y a un moyen de les vérifier quelque part ?

----------


## gefcookie

J'ai gagné un décapsuleur aussi  :B):

----------


## Pelomar

Je suis dèg j'ai rien gagné  :Emo:

----------


## Alab

> Je suis dèg j'ai rien gagné


Moi aussi...  :Emo:

----------


## kazcroot

> Félicitations!
> 
>   Vous aviez correctement répondu aux questions du concours Anno 1404 organisé par Canard PC. C'est bien. Mais vous avez en plus été tiré au sort parmi la pléthores de bonnes réponses. Et ça, c'est mieux. Vous remportez donc :
> 
> *Un poster Anno 1404*
> 
> Votre lot vous sera envoyé dans les plus brefs délais. En attendant de les recevoir, n'hésitez pas à narguer vos petits camarades sur le topic dédié:
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=37931
> 
> ...


 :haha: 
A quand le pin's ?

----------


## znokiss

> Félicitations!
> 
> 
> 
> Vous aviez correctement répondu aux questions du concours Anno 1404 organisé par Canard PC. C'est bien. Mais vous avez en plus été tiré au sort parmi la pléthores de bonnes réponses. Et ça, c'est mieux. Vous remportez donc :
> 
> 
> 
> Un lot de préservatifs en cuir Anno 1404
> ...


Ptain, trop kewl !

----------


## Gunthar Olafson

J'ai gagné un jeu.



Je voulais remercier mes parents, mes amis qui m'ont toujours soutenu, b0b0 parce qu'il est ce qu'il est, et Emile Couille Zoulou pour avoir dirigé ce merveilleux concours d'une main de maître, et pour avoir fait en sorte que la victoire soit réservé à l'élite, aux meilleurs des meilleurs, au top of the pop.

----------


## b0b0

> J'ai gagné un jeu.
> 
> http://souklaye.files.wordpress.com/...la-musique.jpg
> 
> Je voulais remercier mes parents, mes amis qui m'ont toujours soutenu, b0b0 parce qu'il est ce qu'il est, et Emile Couille Zoulou pour avoir dirigé ce merveilleux concours d'une main de maître, et pour avoir fait en sorte que la victoire soit réservé à l'élite, aux meilleurs des meilleurs, au top of the pop.


C'est vrai je t'ai un peu pistonné. 

 :B):

----------


## Pelomar

Puisqu'on parle de ca Couille_de_rat, j'attends toujours mon mug Couly  :tired:

----------


## znokiss

Le mug Couly, c'est un peu comme Duke Nukem Forever.

----------


## Pelomar

> Le mug Couly, c'est un peu comme Duke Nukem Forever.


Casque m'en avait promis un  :Emo:

----------


## b0b0

> Casque m'en avait promis un


Casque il l'a gardé il le mérite plus que toi.

----------


## kalimad

'tin je me rappelais même plus de ce concours !!!  ::rolleyes:: 

Mais j'ai gagné !!! Un preorderpack avec (Contenu ingame : Bateau exclusif et un emblème unique)

C'est quoi ???  ::huh::

----------


## Mowen

Ouarf moi j'ai gagné un preorderpack ! Mais heuuuu c'est quoi exactement  ::huh::

----------


## Chaudard

Moi aussi j'ai gagnay!!!!

....un decapsuleur...


..Bon en meme temps, vu la consommation de biere que je fais, c'est une gain utile  ::): 

Merci CanardPC!

----------


## PrinceGITS

> 'tin je me rappelais même plus de ce concours !!! 
> 
> Mais j'ai gagné !!! Un preorderpack avec (Contenu ingame : Bateau exclusif et un emblème unique)
> 
> C'est quoi ???





> Ouarf moi j'ai gagné un preorderpack ! Mais heuuuu c'est quoi exactement


Un code que tu rentres dans le jeu pour avoir un bateau et emblème exclusif.
Bon, il faut avoir le jeu...  ::P:

----------


## Sir_Elf

> Ptain, trop kewl !


  Félicitations!

  Vous aviez correctement répondu aux questions du concours Anno 1404 organisé par Canard PC. C'est bien. Mais vous avez en plus été tiré au sort parmi la pléthores de bonnes réponses. Et ça, c'est mieux. Vous remportez donc :

*Un preorderpack avec (Contenu ingame : Bateau exclusif et un emblème unique)*

Votre lot vous sera envoyé dans les plus brefs délais. En attendant de le recevoir, n'hésitez pas à narguer vos petits camarades sur le topic dédié:
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=37931

Encore Bravo,

  Toute l’équipe de Canard PC.


Hehe excellent

----------


## Rekka

A priori je dirais que c'est ça le preorder pack. Première fois que je gagne à un concours!  ::lol::  Ça a l'air d'être un peu plus qu'un simple code. J'aurais trop la classe avec mon porte-clé Anno 1404!  ::P:

----------


## kalimad

> Un code que tu rentres dans le jeu pour avoir un bateau et emblème exclusif.
> Bon, il faut avoir le jeu...


J'ai comme l'impression de mettre fait enfler  ::o:  ::O:  ::sad::  ::|: 

Mais bon, pour une fois que je gagne dans un concours....  :tired:

----------


## Hirilorn

Et ceux qui ont perdu ? On n'a même pas droit à un mail moqueur pour nous enfoncer dans notre misère ?

----------


## Alab

> 'tin je me rappelais même plus de ce concours !!! 
> 
> Mais j'ai gagné !!! Un preorderpack avec (Contenu ingame : Bateau exclusif et un emblème unique)
> 
> C'est quoi ???





> Ouarf moi j'ai gagné un preorderpack ! Mais heuuuu c'est quoi exactement


Si vous avez pas le jeu pour l'utiliser moi je le veux bien.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lecarl

> Ouarf moi j'ai gagné un preorderpack ! Mais heuuuu c'est quoi exactement


Moi aussi  ::P:   c'est peut etre un decapsuleur camouflé  :haha:

----------


## Kuja IX

J’ai gagné un exemplaire du jeu, moi aussi  ::o: 

Je m’y attendais pas, je gagne jamais aux concours. Merci Canard PC  ::wub::

----------


## kalimad

> Si vous avez pas le jeu pour l'utiliser moi je le veux bien.


Rêve pas non plus hein...  ::ninja::

----------


## Basique

Yeah première fois que je gagne un truc à un concours ::lol::  En plus ca coïncide avec la première fois que je participe à un concours! :B): 

Et en plus c'est un jeu, je suis trop content ça me fera encore plus de jeux pas finis ::ninja::

----------


## Narushima

Bon j'espère que le tapis de souris en cuir est efficace, histoire que je remplace celui que j'ai et qui me fait honte depuis trop d'années.
Merci CPC, encore des concours où je gagne, encore !

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> parmi la pléthores de bonnes réponses.


Obvious fake.  :tired: 
à moins que ce soit Half qui écrive les mails...  :tired:

----------


## Zouuu

Putain mais merde quoi, j'ai rien gagné  :Emo:  jvoulais trop un tapis de souris  ::(: 

J'ai juste reçu un putain de spam d'un certain David à 15h :



> Salut
> 
> Il faut maintenant te decider: *la veux tu plus grosse ?* http://www.gnagnagnagnagn tu ne vas pas etre decu du resultat. Ca fait 2 mois que je fais ca et ca se voit.
> 
> Au revoir.


Jgagne jamay

----------


## Pelomar

> Putain mais merde quoi, j'ai rien gagné  jvoulais trop un tapis de souris 
> 
> J'ai juste reçu un putain de spam d'un certain David à 15h :
> 
> 
> Jgagne jamay


 ::o:  c'est ca t'as gagnay !

----------


## b0b0

> Et ceux qui ont perdu ? On n'a même pas droit à un mail moqueur pour nous enfoncer dans notre misère ?


Je m'en charge, t'es nul tu gagnes jamais rien en plus t'es moche.

----------


## Mowen

> Bon, il faut avoir le jeu...


Arf  ::|:  je comptais attendre pour acheter Anno 1404 en budget (vu la protection DRM de m...). J'attendrai donc d'avoir le jeu pour utiliser ce contenu exclusif.

Et merci CoinCoinPC  :;):

----------


## Alab

> Rêve pas non plus hein...


Bah écoute si ils ont pas le jeu...

----------


## Narushima

> Salut
> 
> Il faut maintenant te decider: la veux tu plus grosse ? http://www.gnagnagnagnagn tu ne vas pas etre decu du resultat. Ca fait 2 mois que je fais ca et ca se voit.
> 
> Au revoir.



Ben ouais, réponds, c'est pour avoir une chance plus grosse !

----------


## Guest14712

WOUUUUUUHOUUUUUU §

J'ai gagné un tapis de souris en cuir.  :Cigare:  Voilà enfin un truc conforme à mon standing.  :B): 

Je remercie ma famille et mes amis, et tous ceux qui me reconnaîtront.  :Emo:

----------


## Zouuu

> WOUUUUUUHOUUUUUU §
> 
> J'ai gagné un tapis de souris en cuir.  Voilà enfin un truc conforme à mon standing. 
> 
> Je remercie ma famille et mes amis, et tous ceux qui me reconnaîtront.


On échange ? :tired:

----------


## Wonder Aleph

J'ai gagné, j'ai gagné !!!
Merci CPC, merci les sponsors, merci aux amis, à la famille et à tous ceux qui ont permit à ce rêve de se réaliser !!!
Je suis trop content, comment je vais pouvoir me la péter avec mon beau décapsuleur.
Non sans blague, ça me fait super plaisir  ::):

----------


## ggtr1138

Salut les canard,

C'est mon premier post sur ce forum, juste pour vous dire que j'ai gagné un exemplaire du jeu, merci Canard PC ! Dans le mail que j'ai reçu, on me propose de narguer mes petits camarades sur le forum dédié, alors me voilà ! Bon, maintenant il me faut le PC pour lancer le jeu...

----------


## Zouuu

Mais arrêtez de dire que vous avez gagné, c'est chiant à force  ::(: 

Je vous hais

----------


## Erkin_

> Et ceux qui ont perdu ? On n'a même pas droit à un mail moqueur pour nous enfoncer dans notre misère ?


Niet.  ::'(:

----------


## Mowen

> Mais arrêtez de dire que vous avez gagné, c'est chiant à force 
> 
> Je vous hais


J'ai encore gagné !!! Nannnn c'est une blague.  :^_^:

----------


## Dark Fread

J'ai paumé  :B):

----------


## pekpek

> Bah écoute si ils ont pas le jeu...


Le preorder pack comprend le jeu, aussi, me semble-t'il.



Bon, j'obéis à l'injonction du mail me demandant de venir narguer tout le monde ici :
J'ai gagné un poster  :B):

----------


## Ash_Crow

> concours canard pc
> 
> 
> Afficher les détails 15:36 (Il y a 50 minutes)
> 
> 
> Félicitations!
> 
> 
> ...


Je voulais un décaps', moi  ::(:

----------


## Vevster

> J'ai paumé


Pareil

: parsvoirsonpoteaumarketingpouruneboited'anno1404un  decapsuleuretuntapisdesourisencuir

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Dis, là, Zoulou: le mail censé m'annoncer que j'ai gagné un decaps _ mail certes inutile, car il était évident que j'allais le gagner_ ne m'est pas parvenu.
Alors, c'est pas grave, hein, puisque je le savais déjà, que j'allais le gagner, ce décaps, mais bon, je le signale pour vous, hein, incident technique, tout ça, ça peut vous être utile de savoir.
Faites juste pas la même chose avec l'envoi de mon décaps, hein.

----------


## Mowen

> Le preorder pack comprend le jeu, aussi, me semble-t'il.


Un chef coincoin peut confirmer ?  ::o:

----------


## Chre

Bonjour toutes et tous,

Je n'en reviens toujours pas : j'ai gagné ! Moi qui ne gagne jamais rien.
Merci CanardPC




> Félicitations!
> 
> 
> 
> Vous aviez correctement répondu aux questions du concours Anno 1404 organisé par Canard PC. C'est bien. Mais vous avez en plus été tiré au sort parmi la pléthores de bonnes réponses. Et ça, c'est mieux. Vous remportez donc :
> 
> 
> 
> Un exemplaire du jeu Anno 1404
> ...

----------


## Zouuu

> Je voulais un décaps', moi


On échange ? :tired:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Félicitations!
> 
> 
> 
> Vous aviez correctement répondu aux questions du concours Anno 1404 organisé par Canard PC. C'est bien. Mais vous avez en plus été tiré au sort parmi la pléthores de bonnes réponses. Et ça, c'est mieux. Vous remportez donc :
> 
> 
> 
> *Un tapis de souris Anno 1404*
> ...


P'tain, c'est la première fois que je gagne à un concours, j'en ai des frissons tout partout. :Emo:

----------


## pekpek

> Un chef coincoin peut confirmer ?


Ha quoique, vu le nombre de preorder pack qu'il y avait à gagner, c'est peut être pas ça mais plutôt juste le contenu ingame, dont je viens de découvrir qu'il avait été disponible à la vente séparément du jeu

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Je voulais un décaps', moi


Jamais content hein.

----------


## ThorThur

Par contre les pas inscrits du forum qui gagnent... Grrrrr

Tant pis je boirais plus jamais de bière... Faute de décapsuleur !  ::cry::

----------


## Hirilorn

> Yeah première fois que je gagne un truc à un concours


On échange ? ::ninja::

----------


## Ash_Crow

> On échange ?


Contre un décaps' Anno 1404, je veux bien. Oh, mais, tu n'as pas gagné, toi  ::rolleyes::

----------


## John Nada

Yeah un décapsuleur, joie!  ::lol::  
Dommage que mes bières Lidl de pauvre s'ouvrent à la main...

----------


## Zouuu

> Contre un décaps' Anno 1404, je veux bien. Oh, mais, tu n'as pas gagné, toi


Mais rien à foutre de la marque. J'en ai plein des décapsuleurs ! 

Aie confiance Ash, envoie moi ton tapiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssssss

----------


## znokiss

On échange ?
 :tired:

----------


## Narushima

Et on peut espérer les recevoir quand nos tapis en cuir de souris ?
Ouais, les autres lots je m'en fous.

----------


## Zouuu

> *Par contre les pas inscrits du forum qui gagnent... Grrrrr*
> 
> Tant pis je boirais plus jamais de bière... Faute de décapsuleur !


Pffff exactement, les vieux raccros qui écument le net à la recherche de tous les concours gratos et qui revendent ce qu'ils gagnent sans rien déclarer aux impôts, ca me file la gerbe.




> On échange ?


Ok :tired:

----------


## ThorThur

> Pffff exactement, les vieux raccros qui écument le net à la recherche de tous les concours gratos et qui revendent ce qu'ils gagnent sans rien déclarer aux impôts, ca me file la gerbe.


'Spèce de rageux va !  :^_^:  ::P:

----------


## pekpek

> Par contre les pas inscrits du forum qui gagnent... Grrrrr


Et breton en plus, en ce qui me concerne  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest14712

> On échange ?


LOL

 ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Pff j'ai rien gagné alors que je n'ai même pas participer ! Même les concours de CPC sont un scandale.


:vieuxrunninggag:

----------


## tenshu

Un poster ... Mouais je crois que jamais ma copine en voudra de toute manière  ::cry::

----------


## ThorThur

Ce canard est un scandale !!
Je m'en vais comme un prince !

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Pffff exactement, les vieux raccros qui écument le net à la recherche de tous les concours gratos et qui revendent ce qu'ils gagnent sans rien déclarer aux impôts, ca me file la gerbe.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok


Ah mais je te jure que je suis inscrit ici pour autre chose que gagner des sous-titres perso et des décapsuleurs en cuir de souris  ::cry::

----------


## Zouuu

> Ah mais je te jure que je suis inscrit ici pour autre chose que gagner des sous-titres perso et des décapsuleurs en cuir de souris


Kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkssssssssssssssssss ! :bruitduchatquicrache:

----------


## domertow

C'est un scandale. Même Duff a gagné quelque chose.  :Emo:

----------


## kilfou

Putain ça sert à quoi d'être vert si je peux même pas avoir un décaps...  :<_<:

----------


## Zouuu

> Putain ça sert à quoi d'être vert si je peux même pas avoir un décaps...


J'osais pas le dire... Bon jvais écrire une news pour la peine

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Doit y avoir une erreur, mon mail de win ne m'est pas parvenu.  :tired:

----------


## Guest14712

> C'est un scandale. Même Duff a gagné quelque chose.


Si tu le souhaites je ferai une photo de mon joli *tapis de souris en cuir*  et je te l'enverrai.  :Emo:

----------


## dgef

Un décapsuleur à Karmeliet!

Merci CPC

----------


## Silver

Personne n'est encore venu se vanter d'avoir gagné la collector edition, et il doit rester 1 ou 2 décapsuleurs... Je garde espoir.  :tired:

----------


## canardeur

Décapsuleur gagné  :;):

----------


## Pomme

Vous pouvez me renvoyer le mail, mon antispam l'a mangé  ::siffle::

----------


## Guest14712

> Personne n'est encore venu se vanter d'avoir gagné la collector edition


En même temps quand un attaché de presse va débarquer pour nous dire qu'il vient de s'inscrire sur le forum car il a gagné le coffret collector, il va en prendre plein la gueule.  :^_^:

----------


## domertow

> En même temps quand un attaché de presse va débarquer pour nous dire qu'il vient de s'inscrire sur le forum car il a gagné le coffret collector, il va en prendre plein la gueule.


Ohhhh ça oui.  :tired: 

Bon duff, tu me l'envoies ce tapis de souris?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

C'est moche, j'ai un mailler daemon sur l'un des deux collectors. Merde.

----------


## Pomme

> C'est moche, j'ai un mailler daemon sur l'un des deux collectors. Merde.


Je te renvoie une autre adresse au cas où.

 ::ninja::

----------


## kilfou

Récompense un vert.  ::ninja::

----------


## olivarius

Si le collector n'est pas pris je l'échange contre mon tapis de souris  ::P:

----------


## Graouu

J'échange le super poster collector contre euh, ce que vous voulez  ::):

----------


## Zouuu

> Si le collector n'est pas pris je l'échange contre mon tapis de souris


Preums sur le tapis !

----------


## sun tzu

Un décapsuleur merci cpc  :;): 

Vous fournissez le reste j'espère  ::):

----------


## znokiss

Moi j'aime pas Anno.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Comme l'a évoqué mon mail , je viens vous narguer.
J'ai gagné un exemplaire du jeu , nananere !

Le probleme c'est que j'ai cru que le concours était passé , et j'ai acheté le jeu , le con  :<_<: 
Par contre , j'aimerai bien le tapis de souris si il est en cuir , MP pour l'échange pour ceux qui veulent.

----------


## historicair

Merde, j'ai gagné "Un exemplaire du jeu Anno 1404".
Ma copine est-elle vraiment en vacances toute seule chez sa mère ?
Les bois qui poussent sur ma tête ont-ils vraiment une utilité ?
Merci Canard PC !!!

----------


## Sonny Jim

> J'ai gagné un exemplaire du jeu , nananere !
>  Le probleme c'est que j'ai cru que le concours était passé , et j'ai acheté le jeu , le con


 ::cry::

----------


## Dark Fread

> comme l'a évoqué mon mail , je viens vous narguer.
> J'ai gagné un exemplaire du jeu , nananere !
> 
> Le probleme c'est que j'ai cru que le concours était passé , et j'ai acheté le jeu , le con


ffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-

----------


## Kamigaku

> Comme l'a évoqué mon mail , je viens vous narguer.
> J'ai gagné un exemplaire du jeu , nananere !
> 
> Le probleme c'est que j'ai cru que le concours était passé , et j'ai acheté le jeu , le con 
> Par contre , j'aimerai bien le tapis de souris si il est en cuir , MP pour l'échange pour ceux qui veulent.

----------


## Chaudard

Moi je voulais un tapis de souris en cuir, histoire d'etre en harmonie avec mon callebute en cuir...

Ben oui, en bon geek, je joue en calecon devant l'ecran, et en bon metalleux, je ne porte que du cuir  ::):

----------


## Gharuwill

Youpi !!!!! J'ai gagné  un pre-order pack !!! (Quelqu'un peut me dire si y a le jeu dans un pre-order pack ?? Oh mais je te vois rire toi là derrière ton écran...C'est néanmoins une question sérieuse) J'ai gagné un pre-order pack ! J'ai gagné un pre-order pack ! J'ai gagné à un concours auquel plein de gens ont participé ! Merci Canard Pc , merci Monsieur Zoulou, merci maman ! :;): 

Edit : J'aurais gagné ça ??:

It's actually a pre-order pack, but you can also buy it separately now. Only sold in Germany, and probably only of interest for collectors or completionists.

Contents:

    * Anno 1404 key ring
    * Poster
    * Special postcards
    * Exclusive downloadable content:
      Exclusive ship (cannot be used during campaign mode)
      Emblem (displayed on ships and in the city)

Naaaaaaaaaannnnn ?

----------


## Setzer

J'ai (encore) rien gagné  ::cry::

----------


## asfel

Ben moi aussi je viens vous narguer avec mon décapsuleur, parce que justement avant de lire mes mails j'ai mis deux bières au frigo et du coup je vais attendre  de le recevoir pour les ouvrir !! :;): 

(bon je vais pas faire la fine bouche, le dernier concours Canard PC, j'avais gagné Quake 4 + DoW et un superbe clavier eclipse que j'utilise encore. Donc merci les canards  ::wub::  )

----------


## Dark Fread

> (bon je vais pas faire la fine bouche, le dernier concours Canard PC, j'avais gagné Quake 4 + DoW et un superbe clavier eclipse que j'utilise encore. Donc merci les canards  )


Voteban  :tired:

----------


## Foehrunner

Youhou, j'ai gagné le gros lot, le décapsuleur! 
Ca m'apprendra à être actif sur le forum :-p

Enfin, je suis prêt à l'échanger contre le jeu collector ou pas ou un tapis de souris... (sérieusement, je bois que du vin!) *-->MP*

Merci Canard, merci Canard, merci Canard!

----------


## Hirilorn

> C'est moche, j'ai un mailler daemon sur l'un des deux collectors. Merde.


Si l'adresse a été mal entrée, ça vaudrait peut-être le coup de la diffuser sur le forum (si elle est vraisemblablement inexistante), pour voir si la personne qui l'a rentrée se rend compte de sa bourde.

Au pire, y a plus qu'à tirer une personne au hasard à la place  ::siffle:: .

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Bordel, j'ai rien gagné.  ::|: 

Je sais vraiment pas pourquoi je persiste à participer à ce genre de concours.

----------


## KiwiX

> Félicitations!
> 
> 
> 
> Vous aviez correctement répondu aux questions du concours Anno 1404 organisé par Canard PC. C'est bien. Mais vous avez en plus été tiré au sort parmi la pléthores de bonnes réponses. Et ça, c'est mieux. Vous remportez donc :
> 
> 
> 
> Un poster Anno 1404
> ...


 ::lol::  Je suis content car c'est la première fois que je win un truc. Bon, si vous pouvez câler une collector avec le poster...  ::siffle::

----------


## Guest14712

> Voteban


Accepté.  :tired:

----------


## JackG2

Bon ben moi j'ai eu un tapis de souris, et ca tombe bien, j'en avais pas et puis si j'avais eu un décapsuleur j'aurais dut sortir acheter des bouteilles, alors que quoi de mieux qu'une 33 export en cannette... ::P:

----------


## Madness

LA surprise en ouvrant ma boite mail




> Félicitations!
> 
> Vous aviez correctement répondu aux questions du concours Anno 1404 organisé par Canard PC. C'est bien. Mais vous avez en plus été tiré au sort parmi la pléthores de bonnes réponses. Et ça, c'est mieux. Vous remportez donc :
> 
> Un exemplaire du jeu Anno 1404


 ::lol::  mais cay pas bien cpc je dois bosser moi bordaik.

----------


## alx

Haha ouiiii ça y est moi aussi ! J'ai reçu le mail !




> Предлагаю организовать показ Вашего рекламного объявления в интернете.
> Формат объявления может быть: текст, html или картинка. 
> Неограниченный размер объявления!
> 
> Отклик от данной рекламы есть всегда, но конечно зависит от того как составлено объявление и что предлагается в рекламе.
> 
> ПРАЙС-ЛИСТ









Ah non en fait, non :megacry:

----------


## Silver

> Dommage !
> 
> Vous aviez correctement répondu aux questions du concours Anno 1404 organisé par Canard PC. C'est bien. Mais comme vous n'avez pas été tiré au sort parmi la pléthores de bonnes réponses vous n'avez droit qu'à un maigre lot de consolation :
> 
> Une boite de cassoulet avec une fausse étiquette Anno 1404.
> 
> Votre lot vous sera envoyé l'année prochaine, si le temps le permet. En attendant de les recevoir, n'hésitez pas à devenir la risée de vos petits camarades sur le topic dédié :
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=37931
> ...


 :Emo:

----------


## Skcassoc

Oh mon dieu , je rentres du boulot et que vois je dans ma boite mail ??  ::O: 

J'ai un doute , serait ce une blague ?  :tired: 




> Félicitations!
> 
>   Vous aviez correctement répondu aux questions du concours Anno 1404 organisé par Canard PC. C'est bien. Mais vous avez en plus été tiré au sort parmi la pléthores de bonnes réponses. Et ça, c'est mieux. Vous remportez donc :
> 
> *Un preorderpack avec (Contenu ingame : Bateau exclusif et un emblème unique)*
> 
> Votre lot vous sera envoyé dans les plus brefs délais. En attendant de le recevoir, n'hésitez pas à narguer vos petits camarades sur le topic dédié:
> 
> 
> ...


Bon je viens vous narguer parce que vous le valez bien ... ::lol::

----------


## sissi

Vous aviez correctement répondu aux questions du concours Anno 1404 organisé par Canard PC. C'est bien. Mais vous avez en plus été tiré au sort parmi la pléthores de bonnes réponses. Et ça, c'est mieux. Vous remportez donc :



Un tapis de souris Anno 1404



Votre lot vous sera envoyé dans les plus brefs délais. En attendant de les recevoir, n'hésitez pas à narguer vos petits camarades sur le topic dédié:

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=37931

 :B):

----------


## alx

A mon avis y'a des faux  :tired: 

Mais du coup pour être sur de pas louper le mail gagnant, j'ai relu tout mon dossier SPAM. Ben c'est super intéressant en fait. J'ai découvert plein de choses et je crois que très vite je serai un homme nouveau et je n'aurai plus besoin de décapsuleurs en cuir pour me sentir épanoui.  :Cigare:  Haha salut les ptites bites !

----------


## Yub

C'te surprise !  ::o: 




> Félicitations!
> 
> Vous aviez correctement répondu aux questions du concours Anno 1404 organisé par Canard PC. C'est bien. Mais vous avez en plus été tiré au sort parmi la pléthores de bonnes réponses. Et ça, c'est mieux. Vous remportez donc :
> 
> Un exemplaire du jeu Anno 1404


Merci CanardPC ! Grâce à vous, je vais avoir un mois de septembre super crasseux pour compenser karmiquement ce coup de bol scandaleux  ::ninja:: 

N'empeche, ça fait bien plaisir.

EDIT : Ah ben tiens, il semblerait que la balance karmique ait déjà fait son effet :




> 1 t-shirt acheté = 1 t-shirt offert
> 
>    Fraisiennes, Fraisiens,
> 
> 
> Faites de la place dans vos placards: pour chaque commande, vous recevrez un t-shirt surprise gratuit.
> 
> Cette offre est valable jusqu'au dimanche 30 août 23h59.


Et bien sûr, j'ai acheté un t-shirt sur ce site y a 2 jours. Faut pas jouer avec le karma.

----------


## chanme

@ThorThur

T'inquiète je pourrais te les ouvrir tes bières ...

:D

----------


## Teur

Comme demandé dans le mail je viens vous narguer avec mon décapsuleur et mon compte au 3 messages

----------


## Voodoonice

> Comme demandé dans le mail je viens vous narguer avec mon décapsuleur et mon compte au 3 messages


Génial  ::(: 
Prochain concours j'ouvre un nouveau compte...... ::ninja::

----------


## Silver

> Comme demandé dans le mail je viens vous narguer avec mon décapsuleur et mon compte au 3 messages


Pourquoi tant de haine ?  :Emo:

----------


## Shutan

Oh ben je viens de recevoir le mail, et j'ai gôgné le jeu ! J'avais oublié, dites donc !
Merci beaucoup Canard PC !  ::wub:: 
Par contre, le mail de réponse que j'avais envoyé, je le trouvais un peu austère, alors bon j'avais peur de pas être sélectionné...

----------


## Guest14712

En fait à la limite il faudrait faire jouer les gens avec leur compte du forum plutôt qu'avec leur adresse e-mail. Ça permettrait :

D'éviter les participations multiplesD'éviter que des gens s'inscrivent et raflent le gros lot sans même avoir de compte sur le site (beaucoup de gens seraient refroidis par le fait de devoir s'inscrire juste pour jouer)
My two cents.

----------


## Foehrunner

Oui et non, on peut "mériter" le gros lot en tant que lecteur fidèle de CPC et du site (plusieurs visites par jour + suivi du forum) sans participer au forum... Ce qui n'empêche que j'avais fait un compte mais bon... 

Après je dis ça parce que j'ai gagné ^^ La dernière fois que j'ai perdu à un concours d'un site communautaire sur lequel je participe activement j'ai râlé à cause des inconnus qui gagnaient alors...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Silver

> En fait à la limite il faudrait faire jouer les gens avec leur compte du forum plutôt qu'avec leur adresse e-mail.


Bah non, la preuve, dans ceux qui ont gagnés il y en a pas mal qui sont venus créer un compte ici, donc c'est tout bénef pour le site et surtout ça évite la consanguinité entre vieux canards.  ::):

----------


## Alab

> En fait à la limite il faudrait faire jouer les gens avec leur compte du forum plutôt qu'avec leur adresse e-mail. Ça permettrait :
> 
> D'éviter les participations multiplesD'éviter que des gens s'inscrivent et raflent le gros lot sans même avoir de compte sur le site (beaucoup de gens seraient refroidis par le fait de devoir s'inscrire juste pour jouer)
> My two cents.



Mauvais perdant.

----------


## Guest14712

> Mauvais perdant.


J'ai gagné.  ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> En fait à la limite il faudrait faire jouer les gens avec leur compte du forum plutôt qu'avec leur adresse e-mail. Ça permettrait :
> 
> D'éviter les participations multiplesD'éviter que des gens s'inscrivent et raflent le gros lot sans même avoir de compte sur le site (beaucoup de gens seraient refroidis par le fait de devoir s'inscrire juste pour jouer)
> My two cents.


Et on va se retrouver avec ouate-mille comptes poubelles attaché-de-presse. Bof.

----------


## InkizitoR

Ouais j'ai été tiré au sort! A moi le contenu exclusif de filles à poils qui dansent sur les bateaux!!!

----------


## Spider66

I'm a winner !!  :;): 
Merci canard Pc !!!

----------


## raspoutine

Nom d'une bite, j'ai gagné un truc.

Mince ce doit être la première fois. Et pas moyen de valider un ticket d'euromillions avant vendredi  ::(:

----------


## sukiyaki

J'ai gagné un truc aussi oO Omfg, wtf, wtf, wtf et wtf ????
Cette chance expliquerait ma poisse avec les femmes en ce moment, donc. Avec Anno, y'a de quoi les oublier pendant deux jours --'

----------


## Valkyr

Camarades perdants, nous aussi, narguons ces vils capitalistes de gagnants tant attachés à de bas gains matériels. Nous sommes au-dessus de tout cela, nous, messieurs.






 ::cry::

----------


## braggon

Ça me fait tout bizarre...
J'ai gagné un cadeau !!! Un magnifique décapsuleur Anno 1404.

Je suis content

----------


## fenrhir

HO MA GAD !!!



Le truc qu'il me fallait, cool, encore mieux qu'un décapsuleur sexuel en cuir !








Rien  ::'(: 

Brav aux gagnants...

----------


## Airwalkmax

Haha,  A moi le tapis de souris ! :regardedehaut:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ouais mais c'est l'été, nous on va bronzer, pas s'enfermer devant des jeux vidéos qui rendent violent et asocial, de toute façon si j'avais gagné le jeu je l'aurais jeté dans mon micro-ondes immédiatement, je suis vachement super content de ne rien avoir gagné en fait et je plains les victimes de la société capitaliste qui croient avoir gagné une vie et je vous merde. Voil0.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Oh! Un tapis de souris ! C'est la première fois que gagne à un concours! Je suis ravi!
Par contre je l'échange volontiers contre un carnet de voyage (s'il est vierge bien sûr)! J'aime bien écrire des trucs dans des carnets, avec mes doigts et des crayons...  :;): 
Bon, enfin je suis content et je tiens à remercier mon producteur, ainsi que ma maman.

----------


## b0b0

Il était nul ce concours  ::o:

----------


## Rùman

Au moins, ceux qui ont gagné un poster vont pouvoir se faire un mur Anno. 



 ::sad::

----------


## Mug Bubule

J'ai gagné  :Cigare:  ...














... Rien du tout  :Emo:

----------


## Zouuu

> Il était nul ce concours


Le prochain tu l'organises hein. Parce que Zoulou il pense pas aux ptits hommes verts  ::'(:   :Emo: 

Au moins je suis sur que le résultat sera totalement impartial. 

:sefrottecontrelajambedeb0b0:

----------


## olih

> Félicitations!
> 
> Vous aviez correctement répondu aux questions du concours Anno 1404 organisé par Canard PC. C'est bien. Mais vous avez en plus été tiré au sort parmi la pléthores de bonnes réponses. Et ça, c'est mieux. Vous remportez donc :
> 
> Un exemplaire du jeu Anno 1404
> 
> Votre lot vous sera envoyé dans les plus brefs délais. En attendant de les recevoir, n'hésitez pas à narguer vos petits camarades sur le topic dédié:
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=37931
> 
> ...


J'ai d'abord cru à un faux, du coup j'ai regardé le source du mail et là j'ai vu le mot 

Spoiler Alert! 


"couille" 

 ::ninja:: .
Merci à Canardpc : moi qui bavait devant les screenshots d'anno sur le forum et dans le mag, j'en suis tout ému  :Emo: .

----------


## Arieseb

Winrar !
Merci CPC pour le preorder pack qui va bien.  :;): 

Première fois que je gagne à un concours, je suis tout chose  ::happy2::

----------


## GobFou

:Cigare:

----------


## Ithilsul

Bourdel, j'y pensais même plus !

Comme demandé dans le mail, et histoire de faire de la lèche (qui sait, j'aurai peut-être droit à encore plus ?!), je viens narguer : à moi le poster ! (et tant pis si ma cop' en voudra pas... J'le mettrai aux chiottes tiens, histoire d'égayer).

Merci donc à la rédac, à ma messagerie et à mes 10 doigts pour avoir bien répondu.

 :B): 

D'toute manière, le jeu ne tournerait pas sur mon PC....  :Emo:

----------


## InkizitoR

Au fait c'est quoi un preorderpack?

----------


## Sylvin

Rien pour moi.. De toute façon je n'ai jamais gagné ne serai-ce qu'un taille crayon à ces concours. La vie est trop injuste, je vais bouder dans mon coin et pourir la vie des autres aujourd'hui..

----------


## b0b0

Lundi concours, préparez vous, je réfléchis à un concept.

----------


## Alab

> Lundi concours, préparez vous, je réfléchis à un concept.


Houla tu nous préviens pas assez tôt pour qu'on soit prêts psychologiquement...  ::ninja::

----------


## neu9

Ouaiiiis j'ai gagné un pre oredeure pack !

De 6 , 12, ou 24 , c'est pas précisé, mais peu importe le caleçon, pourvu qu'on ait .... [ cherche chute ascensionnelle]


Merki beaucoup CPC :-)

----------


## fredcrash

C'est bien beau tout ça, mais où sont les Résultats ????

----------


## Anonyme32145

Haha, j'ai gagné un exemplaire !

Première fois que je gagne un concours :')

Encore une victoire de coincoin !

----------


## Teur

> Génial 
> Prochain concours j'ouvre un nouveau compte......


Hey c'est pas car je ne poste pas que mon compte est neuf ^^

----------


## Deloras

Quelle société fait la livraison s'il vous plait?
Je viens de m'apercevoir que l'adresse de livraison n'est pas a mon nom, un détail que j'avais oublié donc ma question quelle société fait la livraison du lot? Que je puisse voir si ça a posé problème. Merci.

----------


## Rhoman

Arf... Loupé le décapsuleur... Mais un beau tapis tout beau directement expédié par les beaux journalistes accrédités de mon tout beau CanardPc, c'est beau aussi.

_Qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas faire pour gagner un truc ici..._

J'enverrai une photo souvenir dès réception pour ceux qui en rêvaient la nuit.

----------


## neu9

> ... Je viens de m'apercevoir que l'adresse de livraison n'est pas a mon nom, .... Que je puisse voir si ça a posé problème.


Pourquoi ils sont censés être déjà livrés ?  ::huh:: 

J'ai rien reçu pour l'instant  ::sad::

----------


## Deloras

Bah en tout cas j'ai rien reçu, si quelqu'un reçoit quelque chose qu'il le dise.

----------


## b0b0

Cassez vous de ce concours §

----------


## Pouh

'tain, je suis ému.  ::cry::  La première fois que je gagne à un concours du genre.  ::P:

----------


## spetz

Moi aussi un preorder pack !

Euh, quelqu'un sait ce que c'est ?...

----------


## Tilou

Résultats à la fin des deux semaines de participation? Mon œil, oui!
Je veux mon sachet de  dattes tant qu'elles sont fraiches!!!

----------


## Booooom

J'arrive trop tard.  :Emo:

----------


## Orphyss

Je viens de revenir de mes vacances et ... Ben j'ai gagné un exemplaire... Et mes impôts.

----------


## Fdshaso

Juste le temps de trouver internet pour me connecter après la rentrée, après vérification des mail, le tapis de souris ! Quels rédacteurs attentionnés tout de même.

----------


## Grouiiik

Bonjour,

Avez-vous une idée du délai avant réception ?

----------


## Deloras

En tout cas j'ai jamais autant surveillé ma boite a lettre et harcelé mon facteur moi

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Aucune idée, ce sont les gentils messieurs d' Ubisoft qui s'en chargent. Je me voyais mal faire 200 paquets avec mes petites mains.

----------


## Grouiiik

Ok, merci  :;):

----------


## Gharuwill

> Aucune idée, ce sont les gentils messieurs d' Ubisoft qui s'en chargent. Je me voyais mal faire 200 paquets avec mes petites mains.


Ah bon? Moi je t'imaginais déjà entrain de faire 200 paquets avec tes petites main.  ::P:

----------


## Guest14712

Je ne voudrais pas lancer de fausses rumeurs, mais j'ai eu un avis de passage dans ma boîte aux lettres pour un colis, or je n'ai rien commandé à qui que ce soit. Donc je pense que ça doit être mon cadeau.  :Bave: 

Réponse demain matin quand j'irai voir à la poste de quoi il en retourne.  :;): 

Edit : Je reviens de la poste et c'était pas ça du tout. D'ailleurs c'est tellement losesque que je vais le poster dans la lose du jour.  ::|:

----------


## Deloras

Ils ont pas l'air trop pressés chez bibisoft.

Rien que tout a l'heure j'ai décapsulé une bière, la bière décapsulée sans mon décapsuleur anno 1404 de trop!

----------


## Shutan

Je viens de recevoir mon colis ce matin, donc normalement ça devrait arriver pour vous autres aussi !

----------


## Deloras

Yep pareil mais comme prévu, le nom n'était pas bon, je vais le chercher a la poste demain (postez des photos, je veux voir le tapis de souris en particulier)

----------


## asfel

Oui mes frères le jour est enfin venu, j'ai reçu mon décapsuleur, à moi les bières, les bouteilles de limonades, je vais décapsuler tout ce qui passe à ma portée, Allez viens le chat, on va faire mumuse avec le nouveau joujou..... ::wacko:: 

Trop cool je vais le sortir à chaque occasion  ::P:

----------


## Chre

Bonjour vous,

Bon, ben voilà, ce n'était pas une blague, le courrier avec ANNO 1404 est arrivé hier à la maison (le 16/9). Totalement incroyable  ::wub:: 

Reste à voir s'il va tourner sur mon vieux tromblon d'avant la guerre  ::cry:: 

Etonnant, le jeu arrive dans un courrier d'UBI Soft, et rien d'autre.... Pas une lettre, pas un mot d'amour, pas un bravo. Totalement étonnant  ::huh:: 

Merci pour tout CanardPC !





> Bonjour toutes et tous,
> 
> Je n'en reviens toujours pas : j'ai gagné ! Moi qui ne gagne jamais rien.
> Merci CanardPC

----------


## le caca de l'espace



----------


## Wild_Monkey

Hum c'est ça le courrier "Fréquence A" ?

Parce que si oui, ça m'évitera de me dépêcher et de prendre la bagnole pour un pov' poster  :;):

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Hum c'est ça le courrier "Fréquence A" ?
> 
> Parce que si oui, ça m'évitera de me dépêcher et de prendre la bagnole pour un pov' poster


C'est bien ça.


D'ailleurs, photo du tapis en cuir :

----------


## Deloras

Non de dieu ça a l'air aussi agréable que la peau d'un bébé de 6 mois

(oh mon dieu et si c'était de la peau de bébé de 6 mois?  ::O: )

----------


## Ash_Crow

Trop épais. Le cuir fait bien 1,5 mm d'épaisseur.

----------


## kalimad

Quelqu'un sait comment ça se passe quand on a gagné un preorderpack ???

On reçoit ça par courrier ? Par mail ? Par pigeons voyageurs ?

----------


## Ithilsul

Ils livrent une malle de 150 kilos avec juste le pack  :Cigare: .

De mon côté, j'ai bien reçu le poster ("Courrier Fréquence A - Remis contre signature", tu parles !).
C'est... Coloré  ::):

----------


## Grouiiik

Pas encore reçu le jeu  ::|:

----------


## kalimad

> Quelqu'un sait comment ça se passe quand on a gagné un preorderpack ???
> 
> On reçoit ça par courrier ? Par mail ? Par pigeons voyageurs ?


Bon, si c'est par mail, je sens que Gmail l'a mis en spam direct.... Perdu à jamais !  :Emo:

----------


## Mowen

Toujours pas reçu mon preorder pack  :tired:  Si c'est Ubisoft qui envoie alors cela ne m'étonne pas. Il faudra attendre un patch de la Poste  ::P:

----------


## Rekka

Quelqu'un a-t-il reçu le preorder pack? Parce que moi, idem que Mowen, toujours rien reçu... C'est ballot, pour une fois que je gagnais à un concours...  ::'(:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je vais essayer de me renseigner auprès de qui de droit.

----------


## Mowen

> Je vais essayer de me renseigner auprès de qui de droit.



Aaaaaah merci !  :;):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

A priori, tous les gagnants avaient été traité mais le monsieur en charge des envoies n'étant pas là hier, j'attend une réponse pour aujourd'hui.

En théorie, le pre order pack est recu par la poste.

----------


## olih

En tout cas j'ai toujours pas reçu mon jeu  ::cry:: .

----------


## Mowen

Arf en plus la Poste belge est en grève depuis aujourd'hui...  ::rolleyes:: 
Galère galère  ::|:

----------


## Zouuu

Non mais c'est pas grave ... Vous pouvez remettre les lots en jeu pour un autre concours :mecquiapasgagné: ninja:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bon bah il semblerait que tout ait été envoyé.

----------


## kalimad

> En théorie, le pre order pack est recu par la poste.


Je vous tiens au courant, mais toujours rien pour l´instant...

----------


## spetz

Toujours rien en hollande non plus. Mais ils sont pas tres forts à la poste ici non plus...

----------


## neu9

> Bon bah il semblerait que tout ait été envoyé.


Bonjour tout le monde !

Heu..... Envoyé depuis quand ?  ::huh:: 

J'ai toujours rien (France - RP) vu non plus

Chuis pas à 2 min mais comme Rekka 
"pour une fois que je gagnais à un concours;...."

----------


## Rekka

Bon bah idem que tout le monde. Toujours rien dans la boite (France - Région Parisienne itou).  ::sad::

----------


## Black Minous

Idem, toujours en attente du preorder pack... 
Ubisoft ou comment créer le buzz sur un concours!!  ::P:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Dites, ceux qui n'ont pas reçu leur preorder pack peuvent-ils m'envoyer leur nom, prénom par MP ? On va voir avec le mr de Ubisoft car tout est parti il y a un bail, ils me l'assurent.

----------


## zifox

Ouiinnnn, j'ai encore pas gagné...

----------


## Grouiiik

Et pour le jeu, il y a des nouvelles ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Notez qu'on ignore toujours ce qu'est un pre-order pack  :B):

----------


## Mowen

> Notez qu'on ignore toujours ce qu'est un pre-order pack


Oui oui que ceux qui l'ont reçu (s'il y en a) nous disent c'est quoi exactement  ::P:

----------


## neu9

> Oui oui que ceux qui l'ont reçu (s'il y en a) nous disent c'est quoi exactement


oui, on sait pas ce que c'est mais on le veut !!  :^_^:

----------


## Rekka

Si si, on sait ce que c'est. Je l'avais déjà posté quelque part dans ces 13 pages. Enfin je suppose que c'est ça.  :;):

----------


## day08/epidemic

reçu le miens... donc ce sont bien des cartes postales et deux DLC... que je n'ai pas activé pour l'instant.

j'avais complètement zappé que j'avais gagné ça, et en ouvrant le paquet, j'ai cru que ma moitié m'avait commandé anno 1404 (le pre-order pack se présente dans un boitier dvd avec la jaquette d'Anno), elle a été une reine pour moi pendant 7 secondes... avant que je vois la petite mention "pre order pack"...  ::'(: 

ai acheté le jeu depuis ^^

----------


## olih

Je viens enfin de recevoir le jeu !  ::o:   ::cry::   ::wub:: 
(Posté par ubi le 12/10)
Merci à Canardpc ! (et à zoulou pour avoir débloqué la situation  :;): )

----------


## Grouiiik

Reçu aussi ce soir !

Merci CanardPC !

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Cool.

----------


## neu9

pas encore reçu, je vérifierais ce soir et demain

c'est un petit paquet qui tient dans la boite aux lettres ou ça passe par la case "allez chercher le paquet, tuez 18 poulets" ?

----------


## Grouiiik

C'est remis contre signature.

Le mien a été posté le 12.

----------


## DakuTenshi

J'ai pas reçu mon lot non plus  :tired: .

J'ai pas gagné, mais j'ai pas reçu de lot quoi  :Emo: .

----------


## neu9

:-(  toujours pas reçu....

il a bien été envoyé ?

----------


## Mowen

toujours rien chez moi non plus  :tired:

----------


## kalimad

> toujours rien chez moi non plus


Pareil...  :tired:

----------


## Black Minous

Pareil, je pense qu'on peut commencer à faire le deuil de notre pré-order pack sniff...

----------


## neu9

mais non.... Zoulou va intervenir....
hein, dites ?

----------


## Kiranos

Hello,

j'ai également gagné un pré-order pack, rien reçu non plus pour pour l'instant  :/

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je continue a enquêter. Malheureusement, comme on se charge pas des envois, j'ai personne à qui filer des coups de fouets...

----------


## spetz

Tout comme Kiranos pour moi snifff

----------


## Rekka

Bon bah toujours rien dans la boîte. Je pense que je peux faire une croix dessus non?  ::'(:

----------


## neu9

moui...

plus le temps pââsse
plus nos chances trépââssent

----------


## kalimad

Dommage pour une fois que je gagnais un concours....

----------


## neu9

j'upe

et je plusse :



> Dommage pour une fois que je gagnais un concours....

----------


## neu9

m'sieur Emile !!
on laisse tomber ?
 ::'(:   ::cry::   :Emo:

----------


## neu9

Bon, ben tant pis.

Le topic est à clore ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

Vous leur avez envoyé des MP? Parce qu'ils s'en branlent de ce topic.

----------

